# Heavy Panting at night - need help please



## Meka09

Meka sleeps in my room at night, on the floor next to my bed. She lays there fine but after awhile (say an hour) she starts panting really loud as if I just brought her in from running or playing hard. I give her water but not sure if it's heat or anxiety. Vet said her lungs are clear and she came back from vet with a clean bill of health. Any ideas of what could be going on? Or any suggestions on what I should do? Thanks


----------



## Good_Karma

Do you know how warm your bedroom is?

Does she have a chew bone or something to occupy her until she gets sleepy?

Sorry I can't be more helpful...


----------



## Meka09

I don't know the temp of my room - but I always sleep with the window cracked open. I have let her have a kong or nylabone ---- I can try doing that on a regular basis and see if it helps.....thanks


----------



## Caitydid255

Freya does the same thing. I have discovered that soon as the temperature gets too warm for her she will begin panting. Unfortunately this means sleeping with the window open throughout the winter. Now that it's spring I'm happy to have the window open. I stopped giving her toys at night as she discovered that the quickest way to wake me up was to drop the nylabone on the hardwood floor. I would wake up in a start to see a dog happily smiling at me.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

I also sleep with an open window and Ace seems to sleep better in the coolness, but so do I.


----------



## doggiedad

could be her normal breathing pattern.


----------



## Girth

Must be something common to the breed. I have one that does that as well. I had heard stress causes that but not sure. Vet gave her a clean bill of health. She is a rescue that I acquired last Aug.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

Mine will do that, too. I think it's a combination of habit and wanting to be nice and cool at night. I started using a fan at night both for the background noise and to keep the doggies nice and cool. I just point it at their crates and it doesn't get too chilly for us humans.


----------



## Meka09

Thanks everyone ---- I feel better knowing that it's probably a normal thing....


----------



## DharmasMom

Dharma does it when she gets to hot. I spent most of the winter sleeping with the window cracked and my fan on to help her stay cool. The gas company REALLY appreciated it judging my the look of my bill all winter. I'm glad spring is finally starting to arrive!!


----------



## Jax's Mom

I find that Jax warms up as he sleeps also. He'll start off on the couch, then move to the carpet, then the hardwood and und up downstairs in the marble foyer all spread out. I've given up on trying to keep him in the bedroom at night.


----------

